
“Customer First” Healthcare - mooreds
http://abovethecrowd.com/2017/12/18/customer-first-healthcare/
======
Powerofmene
This article is spot on but misses two important points: 1) as customers are
driven to the more convenient urgent care clinics such as The Little Clinic or
Minute Clinic, they are losing the long-term consistency of medical review and
care they once enjoyed through a relationship with their primary care
physician. Second and most importantly, fewer and fewer people are going to
medical school and of those that are, fewer are being general practitioners or
internists so by and large your medical care is primarily given by PA’s and
NPR’sboth of who. Require physician supervision.

I am all for customer centric healthcare but decreasing reimbursement rates
and increasing government unfunded mandates are resulting in fewer people
going to medical school. When a doctors patient load continues to increase
they have less time to spend with patients and reviewing labs, etc.

